# 14th Annual Antique & Classic Bicycle Show and Swap Meet



## Tom Hudak (Jan 12, 2019)

14th Annual Antique & Classic Bicycle Show and Swap Meet March 2nd 2019


----------



## Howard Gordon (Mar 1, 2019)

I will be there with six ballooners fresh to market, along with some parts. Always a fun show. Saturday, March 2nd.


----------



## jungleterry (Mar 1, 2019)

Always a nice show ,


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Mar 1, 2019)

This is a great bike swap,,,,,,i will be there looking for a few high end BMX bikes for the Bicycle Heaven museum,,,look me up ,,Weather is looking good always a fun time great people


----------



## jungleterry (Mar 2, 2019)

Please send some pictures along today ,I'm working and cant make it .always some nice buys there.


----------



## jungleterry (Mar 2, 2019)

Love to see what shows up there .


----------

